# mp3 Sammlung aufräumen



## znysk (28. August 2003)

Hi Ihr! How are you!

Ich habe nen richtig fettes Prob. Ich habe so ca 6000 bis 6500 mp3 files  (Archiv aller musik die mir mal unter die Finger kam  ) und "möchte" aufräumen. Dazu habe ich mir gedacht, muss es doch ein Prog geben, das meine Files durchsucht, nach Dateinamen/ID3Tags und mir für jede Datei aus der CDDB nen Vorschlag macht, was der Artist/Songname/ Album... ist, und dann nach auswahl den Tag automatisch ergänzt, den Namen benennt und es in ordnungs gemäße Ordner verfrachtet.

Ist einem vieleicht mal so ein göttliches tool über den Weg gelaufen?

Wenn nicht, würde ich mich mal an nen Selbstversuch wagen wollen, aber bräuchte dazu einige möglichkeiten, wie ich mit dem CDDB Server kontakt aufnehmen kann(Suchen/Runterladen) Am besten in Delphi. Aber das gehört ann doch eher in die Programmer ecke.

Also wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Tim C. (30. August 2003)

Nennt sich Music Brainz Tagger. Ist zwar noch ne Beta aber das einzige Programm was ich vergleichbar mal als Final gesehen hatte, war kostenpflichtig. Einfach mal nach Googlen, wirst schon was finden.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. August 2003)

> Ist einem vieleicht mal so ein göttliches tool über den Weg gelaufen?


Ist es, und es nennt sich (bezeichnenderweise) Mp3Tag: http://www.freewarepage.de/download/658.shtml (zumindest glaube ich, dass ich es daher hatte).
Bei Google gibt's aber noch etliche mehr.


----------

